# José Salomón Rondón



## GenioSavicevic (29 Agosto 2012)

classe 89', attaccante venezuelano con un gran fisico, molto forte di testa ma con grande velocità e grande tecnica. E' passato quest'anno dal Malaga al Rubin Kazan per 10 mln. Ha già 24 presenze e 9 gol con la nazionale maggiore, al Malaga in 2 stagioni 67 presenze e 25 gol.
Mi ricorda un pò il primo Adriano, meno potente ma più veloce e più "giocoliere".

Un gran talento, scommetto su di lui!!!!


----------



## Bawert (29 Agosto 2012)

Mh, non so, non é più un 20enne, magari migora ancora ma non più tanto. Poi al Rubin Kazan non so quanta visibilità avrà


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2012)

Rondon è un buon giocatore, secondo me molto sottovalutato.


----------



## LowLowNSP (5 Settembre 2012)

Per me è molto forte.


----------

